# Configurando Pluviometro Davis no Weather Display



## ct1bxx_wx (1 Jan 2010 às 15:10)

Caros amigos,
Votos de Bom Ano 2010.

Instalei o Weatherdisplay Versão 10.37P
A minha estção é Davis VantagePro.
Estou com uma dúvida:
Devo seleccionor a última opção que a imagem mostra ou não é necessário?

Não percebo qual a razão dessa opção.
Agradeço consultem a imagem em anexo e os vossos comentários.

Denuncio a minha nabice, acho que não coloquei a imagem da forma mais adequada, 


Muito obrigado.
Manuel Fernando


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

ct1bxx_wx disse:


> Caros amigos,
> Votos de Bom Ano 2010.
> 
> Instalei o Weatherdisplay Versão 10.37P
> ...



Em vez de seleccionares a opção 0.01 inch, selecciona a opção de 0.2 mm.

A opção rain rate deve também estar activada, para ser directamente obtido o valor da estação.


----------



## ct1bxx_wx (1 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Daniel,
Obrigado pela resposta, porém a minha confusão aumentou !

No manual da Vpro, vem uma adenda onde está :
"Do not Select .2mm or .1 in in the station configuration dialog box" the settings are not currently supported by the rain collector shipped with Vantage Pro"
Transcrevi em inglês para ser mais preciso.
A consola da Vantage Pro tem a possibilidade de ser escolhido todos esses valores, porém agor estou em dúvida. Imagino que o que sellecionar ba consola , deverei também colocar no software não é assim?

É dificil avaliar o que choveu, porém desde as 00,00 hra tenho um valor de 1.8mm, apenas choveu durante a noite, de dia esteve seco, sei que esta oibservação não faz sentido porém não deixo de a referir como uma possivel "despiste"

Mais uma vez obrigado por toda a ajuda.
Continuação de Bom Ano 2010
Manuel Fernando


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

ct1bxx_wx disse:


> A consola da Vantage Pro tem a possibilidade de ser escolhido todos esses valores, porém agor estou em dúvida. Imagino que o que sellecionar ba consola , deverei também colocar no software não é assim?



Claro, é apenas isso. 

Se tens esses valores é porque deves ter instalado um adaptador métrico no pluviómetro da estação quando a compraste ou ela já o trazia montado.


----------

